# Not really a craft but kinda.



## Suekadue (Nov 16, 2009)

A lady came to me and asked me if I could make a simple baby shower cake large enough to feed about 75 people. She said she had one big request and that was that I had to use decorations from her mother's cake when she was pregnant with her (_this cake would be for the pregnant granddaughter_). She gave me three plastic decorations faded in pink. This shower was for a boy. The color theme was to be blue and grey.

So I painted the three pieces, hand made a few edible flowers and got busy. I was proud of my creation! The lady loved it which was the most important thing and I received a report that the cake tasted yummy too. Here is a pic of my craft - - - well sort of a craft.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Great job and I bet she will always remember it too!
Very yummy looking!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Congratulations on a delicious looking cake.. Cake making is indeed an art.. and one that I have "zero" talent for..lol I stick with the Jello No Bake Cheesecakes...


----------



## Suekadue (Nov 16, 2009)

Thank you ladies!  Hey I like Jello No Bake Cheesecake too!


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

that looks great and yummy too


----------



## bubachi (Aug 5, 2010)

the cake looks lovely, good job!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

well done!! it looks yummy!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

very good job I wish I was talented enough to take up cake baking lol


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

You are multi talented Susan!
That cakes looks great and so delish too!
Great job!! x


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Great job. And I believe cake decorating is an art. It is a lot of work I know from experience. To make the beautiful flowers, the colormixing to get the perfect shade, the boarders and all you really have to be creative and artful. Don't let anyone tell you it is not an art. LOL. Nice cake. And it does look yyummy!


----------



## Suekadue (Nov 16, 2009)

TripleAChihuahuas said:


> that looks great and yummy too


Thank you!



bubachi said:


> the cake looks lovely, good job!


Thank you!



jan896 said:


> well done!! it looks yummy!


Thank you!



Chihuahuasloveme said:


> very good job I wish I was talented enough to take up cake baking lol


Thank you!


----------



## Suekadue (Nov 16, 2009)

Terri said:


> You are multi talented Susan!
> That cakes looks great and so delish too!
> Great job!! x


You are so kind - thank you. 



QUIGLEY'S MOM said:


> Great job. And I believe cake decorating is an art. It is a lot of work I know from experience. To make the beautiful flowers, the colormixing to get the perfect shade, the boarders and all you really have to be creative and artful. Don't let anyone tell you it is not an art. LOL. Nice cake. And it does look yyummy!


Thank you. It's nice to know that some people understand the real work that goes in to one of these cakes.


----------



## Vanessa (May 16, 2005)

Wow that is a big cake. Looks good.


----------



## Suekadue (Nov 16, 2009)

Vanessa said:


> Wow that is a big cake. Looks good.


Thank you.


----------

